# My FIRST bowl



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

Hi, all: I'm a member on several forums (like some of you, I'm sure), and this has been posted elsewhere, but I figured I'd put it here too so I can get more feedback.

This is a little maple bowl that is my FIRST bowl. It's a modest, unassuming little bowl, about 5-3/4" across and 1-1/4" high, and it sits on a little bitty foot about 1/8" above the surface it's sitting on. It looks like it's floating. It's blotchy, it has some cracks in it, but it's mine, all mine. I turned it and it's MY FIRST BOWL!!!!


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

Nice looking piece of work.

Ed


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Nancy
Nice job Nancy. You did good. No need to apologize about the cracks etc. Everyone gets them at times but most cover them up. You were honest about yours. I can almost feel your excitement about your first bowl, I was the same way about 6 months ago. May I tell you how I prevent them little pesky cracks? Soon as you start turning wet wood the drying on the outside starts to dry very quick so when you finish turning the outside, sand and seal the outside. Retards the premature drying on the outside considerably. Then proceed turning the inside if you want. I use sanding sealer or white shellac. Works for me.
I feel almost like I know you because I saw your posts elsewhere, so I felt like Iwant reply to your post. Again nice job on your turning. Mitch If you would like you can see some of my early turnings in my gallery on this forum. I been turning a little more than 6 months now. Bye.


----------

